# Brinscombe, Blackdown Hills



## R&T (7 July 2013)

Hi
Long time lurker here, just plucked up the courage to register and post!
It looks like we will be moving to Brinscombe at the end of the summer complete with equine gang.
Any advice on the area would be much appreciated....
Whats the hacking like? How wet is the land/grazing in the winter?
Where do you get feed/bedding etc?
Good vets/farriers...any recommendations greatfully welcomed!

Sorry for all the questions!
Thank you to all that reply


----------



## deepblue (10 July 2013)

Just checked back on my post....and realised I've been a right numpty....moving to Biscombe near Hemyock not Brinscombe!!
No wonder no replies!!!
Any helpful local greatly appreciated....cookies and cola to all replies


----------



## Bigrob34 (11 July 2013)

The 'go to' place in this part of the world for feed, bedding, chickens, colostrum etc is Mole Valley farmers. Anything more than that I can't help as your a bit far away from me


----------



## StormyGale (11 July 2013)

Hi deep blue I used to live there little bit further up the road now it's great hacking I have my farriers number who'd cover your area if u wanted ? And countrywide are also good for supplies in taunton not too far away


----------



## StormyGale (11 July 2013)

Where abouts are u moving I'm Buckland st Mary not too far from biscombe


----------



## deepblue (14 July 2013)

Thank you for taking time to reply Stormy Gale. Have pm'd you!


----------



## StormyGale (19 July 2013)

Did u get my reply deep blue it wwent a bit strange didn't want u to think I was ignoring u


----------

